# Looking for Dura Ace 7900 deals...



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

With DA 9000 coming out soon, I'm looking for deals on DA7900. If you've heard of anything please post... Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Nashbar has deals on all things Shimano. Shifters are $398. Cranks are under 500 dollars. Jenson will match them.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks. Just picked up new 7900 crankset at a price that was too good to refuse. I guess as the 9000 DA comes out, we'll hear about deals.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Couple of months later... anyone hear of DA7900 deals? thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait til spring, when all the guys who bought 900 over the winter get rid of their 7900.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Jenson has all kinds of deals on Shimano this weekend including 7900.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Wait til spring, when all the guys who bought 900 over the winter get rid of their 7900.


Spring?

I'll sell you a whole used set today if you want it. 

Compact crankset, and either 11-23 or 11-28 cassette.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

On Black Friday I was able to get the DA 7900 group (minus the bottom bracket) at Performance for $1070 + tax in store. The manager told me they needed to move out the 7900 stuff so Im sure they would match their 'take an extra 20%' on top of the already 40% off they had on Black Friday if you asked. I signed up for their team points and saved another $100 too.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

any C35 or C50 deal anywhere ??


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Type whatever you want in here. It *usually* finds the best price.

Google Shopping


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Wilier_speed said:


> On Black Friday I was able to get the DA 7900 group (minus the bottom bracket) at Performance for $1070 + tax in store. The manager told me they needed to move out the 7900 stuff so Im sure they would match their 'take an extra 20%' on top of the already 40% off they had on Black Friday if you asked. I signed up for their team points and saved another $100 too.


 Sweet!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I am also looking at 7900 as an upgrade however, I have heard some say it was not as good as first thought. I have read that it is harder to shift than 7800. Can people who have 7900 give an honest opinion on it, would be good to know if you upgraded from 7800 and found it better or worse, i don't wanna drop some serious coin to find out my 7800 is better.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

ralph1 said:


> ....Can people who have 7900 give an honest opinion on it, would be good to know if you upgraded from 7800 and found it better or worse, i don't wanna drop some serious coin to find out my 7800 is better.


Save your $$. I had 7900 on two different bikes, one worked fair and the other was terrible on the front. I sold the 7900 group on the second bike and will install 9000 mechanical.
I rode my old steel bike with 7800 again today and the shifting was super as always. 
An old friend from another town came by last summer and voluntarily said he was likely swapping groups to get the 7800 on his best bike while relegating the 7900 to his rainy day bike.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wilier_speed said:


> On Black Friday I was able to get the DA 7900 group (minus the bottom bracket) at Performance for $1070 + tax in store.


Cripes, a thousand bucks??? If that's all I can get it's going in the recycling bin with our aluminum cans.


----------

